

What "web 2.0" really means -- and why "web 3.0" will never come - prakash
http://blog.diegodoval.com/2009/02/what_web_20_really_means_and_w.html

======
wallflower
The better definition I have heard of technology cycles (via Jared Spool).

The numbers do _not_ map to Web 2.0.

The first generation (1.0) is all the technology. "Hey, check out out my
Motorola cellular phone. It weighs 5 pounds and is a true portable"

The second generation (2.0) is all about the features. "Text messaging,
pictures, ringtones, games, address book, MP3 player, J2ME, comes in pink".
Windows Media Center (1st release)

The third generation (3.0) is all about the user experience. The iPhone

~~~
unalone
I dunno if that really works with Web X.0 concepts, because there's been a lot
of varying discussion and the main concept is fairly meaningless, but I like
that model as it holds to development a lot.

------
CalmQuiet
An excellent, succinct, sensible description of web 2.0. Of course it'll never
catch on because it lacks the hype factor. His punch line: "Web 2.0 apps are
different from 1.0 apps in that they're native to the web, and you can do
things with them that simply were not possible before."

My metaphor for Doval's concept would be web 2.0 is a STEW... which came into
being because a bunch of (not necessarily related) tasty ingredients became
available at approximately the same time.

One small quibble: This doesn't really mean that a higher quantum-level web3.0
tech-stew will not bless us at some future date. [Not holding my breath.]

~~~
anc2020
Do you think Google's Native Client could provide the ingredients for a 3.0
stew?

~~~
peregrine
Yes and No. Its not really a 'game changer'. Its neat technology yes but in
the end its just an abstraction.

------
vaksel
web 2.0 is a catchphrase, as it dies people will come up with another term for
it. Lately it seems to be "social media"

------
tmilewski
"Web 2.0" never really existed. Ex. I go out and change my lifestyle and I
coin the term "Life 2.0." What does it mean? Ultimately, nothing. It's all
hype for better development and design techniques and ideas.

Will "Web 3.0" come? Yes. I say this because, someone, probably the media,
will need to make the web sound "cool" again. As I said before, it's all about
hype.

------
jamesbritt
"How so? Consider: A page with nothing but a massive collection of hyperlinks,
almost no text, a few photos, updated dozens of times per day and followed by
millions of people. Sounds like Web 2.0 to me."

Sounds like the early Yahoo, too.

------
jamesbritt
ObSmarmySelfPromotion: <http://web2.0validator.com/>

------
djd2tq
<sarcasm> "Web 3.0 apps are different from 2.0 apps in that they're native to
the web, and you can do things with them that simply were not possible
before."

An example would be taking a 2.0 app previously thought to be unmonetizable
and making money with it such as monetizing Twitter or Facebook. </sarcasm>

------
satyajit
.... why "web 3.0" will never come... Never say never!

------
Allocator2008
I thought "web 3.0" meant context-aware search and things like that? Such as
being able to search for string "hot cars in Detroit" and the search engine be
smart enough to search for dealerships in Detroit, interpreting substring
"hot" as being an adjective for "cars in detroit", i.e., as a string to look
for on dealership sites, for example. Search and XML representations that are
more linguistically aware, in other words. That is web 3.0 as far as I
understand, so it seems reasonable that things like this could arise at some
point, especially given progress made recently in the field of chatbots, such
as at the Loebner competition for example.

~~~
DannoHung
Yes, I've heard similar. Although, more along the lines that you tell your
computer "I need to have my teeth cleaned" then the computer goes and looks up
dentist ratings, finds a sampling of good ones, gets their availability
schedules, cross references with your schedule, determines how long it will
take you to get there from your each appointment, books the appointment, and
makes an entry in your schedule with a map and then reminds you to brush your
teeth really well on the day that you have the appointment.

